# adult trikes?



## bugdust (May 30, 2011)

Is there a forum for adult trikes, recumbent trikes, etc? I have a 1970s MASA Slingshot.





I'm not sure where to look for info or discussion with other trike owners.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

all i can say it nice trike


----------

